

Ask HN: Which companies / people inspire you? - ashitvora

Some people don't consider anybody as their role model but some do.<p>Let me start with myself.<p>Few people that inspires me the most are ...<p>Ryan Singer (37 Signals), Seth Godin (Marketing Guru), Paul Graham (YCombinator), Tony Hsieh (Zappos), Jason Fried (37 Signals)
======
thetylerhayes
Barry Schwartz:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_paradox_of_ch...](http://www.ted.com/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_paradox_of_choice.html)

Richard Dawkins:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/richard_dawkins_on_militant_atheism...](http://www.ted.com/talks/richard_dawkins_on_militant_atheism.html)

Martin Seligman:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/martin_seligman_on_the_state_of_psy...](http://www.ted.com/talks/martin_seligman_on_the_state_of_psychology.html)

Philip Zombardo:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/philip_zimbardo_on_the_psychology_o...](http://www.ted.com/talks/philip_zimbardo_on_the_psychology_of_evil.html)

Dan Ariely:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_ariely_asks_are_we_in_control_o...](http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_ariely_asks_are_we_in_control_of_our_own_decisions.html)

Bill Gates: <http://www.ted.com/talks/bill_gates.html>

Sir Ken Robinson:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/ken_robinson_says_schools_kill_crea...](http://www.ted.com/talks/ken_robinson_says_schools_kill_creativity.html)

Neil Tyson: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfAzaDyae-k> (and
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPLn9nv26NM>)

Especially Neil Tyson, as a matter of fact. I highly recommend anyone watch
every single one of his videos on Youtube, if only to reap some of his
overflowing passion.

------
mdg
My top 5 (non tech and in no particular order):

    
    
        Ronaldinio 
        MF Doom  
        Madlib            
        Bansky               
        Aaron McGruder

